# Lighting + extension tubes



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Guess I'll buy some and find out myself. They're cheap enough.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm curious how it works out, please let us know what you buy, also.


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

I've never used extension tubes, sorry.

When I shoot my tanks, I'm normally in the range of 800-3200 ISO depending on the tank and around 1/60 shutter speed and I shoot at f/2.8. Hope this is helpful. 

I've never used a remote flash over my tank. I've never had a need to


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

I've done this before.

I've put a strobe with reflector right above the tank. I turn all the lights on in the room and the tank.
you will have plenty of light to play with.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

I just bought extension tubes myself. I'm still new at photography but I'm going to try them soon. However, my GF uses them with her Canon EOS with the 18-55 kit lens. She doesn't use a flash as the aquarium has adequate lighting.

Edit:
Here's an example she took.


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

I once tried extension tubes for a nano project and I thought tubes were broken. But then I found out I literally had to have the lens about 1 to 2 inches away from the subject to be in focus. You also have to set your aperture while the lens is on the camera prior to putting on the tubes.

I also use a remote flash so I can keep the shutter speed to at least 1/250 and aperture to around f/8 or higher. Just to freeze the action and have a decent depth of field.


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

Down_Shift said:


> I turn all the lights on in the room and the tank


Don't turn the lights on in the room because you will get reflections on the glass. Try to only get light coming into the tank from above if possible


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Brian_Cali77 said:


> I just bought extension tubes myself. I'm still new at photography but I'm going to try them soon. However, my GF uses them with her Canon EOS with the 18-55 kit lens. She doesn't use a flash as the aquarium has adequate lighting.
> 
> Edit:
> Here's an example she took.


Great shot! Do you by chance have a link to the extension tubes you bought?


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for the info everyone. When I pick some up I'll post the results.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

kman said:


> Great shot! Do you by chance have a link to the extension tubes you bought?


For the Canon, we have this cheap-O one... manual focus all the way. 
Amazon.com: Fotodiox Canon EOS Macro Extension Tube Set for Extreme Close-Ups: Camera & Photo

I got my 30mm f/2 prime lens today for the NX300 and a 26mm extension tube for it (this one has the electrical connectors to control settings and AF)... I took a few handheld shots. Here's one of a snail... without and with the tubes. This is my first time shooting with extension tubes. I should have used a tripod but I was just testing it out to see if they worked.


----------

